#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  請辭 貓科巢穴版版主

## 靜炎

在下近來課業頗多，已經無法日日上狼之樂園巡視。
對帶動獸群也是極為苦手，所以請辭版主之位，讓與其他賢能的獸管理。
感謝狼之樂園以來的看重與版主經驗。

----------


## 幻貓

*貓科巢穴*版版主
任職期間：2010/08至2012/02

辛苦了，現實課業為重，
感謝靜炎近一年半的支持及努力

----------

